# Afghan donkey named Hughes eases burden for Canadian soldiers



## GAP (2 Apr 2008)

Afghan donkey named Hughes eases burden for Canadian soldiers
Article Link

KANDAHAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan — His official job description is to help carry equipment and supplies for Canadian engineers when they head out on their marathon treks across the treacherous Afghan countryside.

But Hughes, the pint-sized Afghan donkey, clearly eases more than just the physical burden of being a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan.

The engineers, from 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Edmonton, bought the donkey for $200 from a group of Afghan National Army soldiers who share their patrol base west of Kandahar city, said Sapper Derek McCann, 22, of Vancouver.

"We were looking for something, because as engineers, we carry a lot of weight, (with) usually just two guys per patrol, and it's heavy," McCann said.

"We got the donkey, so he can carry some of the stuff we need him to carry."

McCann and fellow sapper Edward Monk, from St. Albert, Alta., were among those who christened the donkey Hughes - after a fellow soldier back home.

Hughes isn't very big - he's only about thigh-high on most of the troops who gather to see him every time he emerges from the engineers' compound - but he's a big help on patrols, said McCann.

He also doesn't seem to mind providing joyrides to soldiers around the base.
More on link


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2008)

Time to bring back some old trades, animal handler, blacksmith and Vet!!


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2008)

Ahhh.... The A$$ of burden.

Hughes.... must be Jack (jackass) Hughes.

If you ever talk to soldiers who worked their way up the boot of Italy during the Italian campaign you will find that the Mule or A$$ was a mainstay of the army going into the line.  In mountaneous regions where vehicles have limited or no use, the a$$ is king.


----------



## davidk (2 Apr 2008)

I have a friend called Hughes who just got back from KAF and would be very amused to see this...


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2008)

Heh.... tell him he should get his a$$ over here!   >


----------



## RTaylor (2 Apr 2008)

LMAO that's a great story, wish a spot was done on the news about it   ;D

Reminds me of some of the stuff I've read about the Americans and their regimental pets (roosters, crocodiles, etc and even a golden lab that had it's para wings.)


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

we should get some donkey's in the infantry i wonder how many 7.62 ammo box's they could carry


----------



## medaid (2 Apr 2008)

LOTS... But why bother with 7.62ammo boxes? The donkey is your new mobile gun platform, soft skin vehicle! .50 baby!!! > remember to put 'ears' on the poor little guy though


----------



## James (3 Apr 2008)

That was a fun article to read. It's nice to read some lighthearted news about Afghanistan. Thanks for posting it, GAP.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 Apr 2008)

Posts: 18


  Re: Funny thing happened in the Sandbox 
« Reply #3 on: December 31, 2007, 11:26:44 »  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The other story is on the same tour as my husband, a troop of Engineers from 2 Cer had acquired a donkey to help carry all their crap ( I mean, important gear).  And the donkey had a habit of escaping on a regular basis.  No matter what they tried the donkey would not cooperate. As we all know, some asses are just like that!  But, as luck would have it they had a Sgt that was very good at getting asses to cooperate.  Usually through orders though  So, this ended up being one of the Sgt's jobs, getting the *** to behave.  And as luck would also have it, his troops admired him so much, he is now known affectionately as  "The *** Whisperer" (the Sgt, not the donkey).  Can't wait to see THAT movie.  Robin 


 I wrote this last year, but thought it was funny and tied on with this thread.


----------



## RatCatcher (3 Apr 2008)

Yeah, great to see. Carry things, pull things... transmit various life threatening zoonotic diseases. I wonder why people still insist on ignoring the no pets rule that are in numerous regs.  

I know that someone is going to say it is good for morale...etc. Is losing a friend because of a preventable disease also good for morale...


----------



## Dirt Digger (3 Apr 2008)

Canadian Forces Fun Police here.  Have the following questions / concerns been addressed:

Has the donkey been checked by a vet?
Does the donkey have its shots?
Is the donkey suffering from fleas / ticks / parasites?
Is there a plan in place if the donkey gets sick or injured?
Does the donkey have a tender?
Is the tender filling the role voluntarily?
Does the donkey have a pen?
Is the pen cleaned on a daily basis?
Is the donkey provided with fresh water?
Is the donkey provided with a proper diet?
Is there a plan in place to deal with the donkey once the ROTO is complete?

I ask these questions because if a PMed or a DHHAT was to roll into camp, these are the questions that would most likely be asked.  Regardless of where you are, a certain standard of care is required to be maintained.  You buy a donkey in Canada, feed it nothing but IMPs and all its hair falls out, you better believe some questions are going to be asked.  Now I'm sure these guys are taking the best possible care they can provide to this animal, but if the thing gets sick...or makes one of the troops sick...  This is unfortunate because the donkey is filling a role it was bred to perform.  The mascot / pet duties, not so much (and the CF already has policies in place regarding taking in pets overseas).


----------



## GAP (3 Apr 2008)

Are you all turning into budding Bureaucrats?.....Lord, talk about mindsets....sheesh.. :


----------



## MG34 (3 Apr 2008)

Wow, get over yourselves folks , it's a donkey not Typhoid Mary. FWIW there are vets in A'stan in the British, US and (I believe) Dutch contingments who are more than willing (or were) to get out of KAF and have a look at animals...gasp..donkeys included as well as provide all the necessary shots etc for military animals.As far as feed,bedding etc I', sure there is a local or two around or working on the FOB that can sort that out, it seems beasts of burden are quite common over there.


----------



## RatCatcher (3 Apr 2008)

With all due respect MG34... what public health training do you have.  I speak from experience that the US vets... and more than likely of the other contingents after having spoken with them during roto 4, will not provide services to "non-authorized working animals".  As a PMed, I do not make the recommendations on animal control based on a whim.  Should a disease be transmitted to one of your troops, and say this disease mutates that its transmission is now human-human, say respiratory. Your whole platoon, section, coy... etc could be put out of action. 

I make recommendations so that the health of your troops  is protected so that you can complete your mission. Sick troops are not able to complete the mission.  

Not to sound like a stick in the mud but pets put the mission at risk...


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Apr 2008)

"Sick troops are not able to complete the mission. "

Neither can troops who hump ridiculous amounts of weight ridiculous distances at ridiculous elevations.


----------



## chrisf (3 Apr 2008)

So here's a question then...

If donkeys are proven as an effective load carriage tool in mountainous terrain, by the locals and by our own experiences, why AREN'T we buying them and supporting them?


----------



## MG34 (3 Apr 2008)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> With all due respect MG34... what public health training do you have.  I speak from experience that the US vets... and more than likely of the other contingents after having spoken with them during roto 4, will not provide services to "non-authorized working animals".  As a PMed, I do not make the recommendations on animal control based on a whim.  Should a disease be transmitted to one of your troops, and say this disease mutates that its transmission is now human-human, say respiratory. Your whole platoon, section, coy... etc could be put out of action.
> 
> I make recommendations so that the health of your troops  is protected so that you can complete your mission. Sick troops are not able to complete the mission.
> 
> Not to sound like a stick in the mud but pets put the mission at risk...



Public health training has little to do with it,I am very familiar with working with livestock and beasts of burden and their health concerns.I am as well familiar with  alarmist PMed Techs so forgive me if I don't take your recommendations as gospel. I am also speaking from experience in the theaterthat the coallition forces vets did look after "locally purchased" animals that were being employed by Coallition Forces troops.Your experience may have been different but is certainly not the only one worth note. There are also vets located in Kandahar city and outlaying districts, as well as Farriers and mule skinners,that are employed by Coallition Forces as the use of beasts of burden like this is fairly commonplace by other forces,it's about time "we" started using them.


----------



## Kendrick (3 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> I have a friend called Hughes who just got back from KAF and would be very amused to see this...



Ah yes, Bad News Hughes


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Apr 2008)

Ok lets use common sense here. 
Donkeys/A$$es seem to work. They can carry loads that humans can't. I beleive the US Army (10th Mountain) or the USMC uses mules to carry heavy loads in mountainous terrain.
So why can't we, the Canadian Army, use mules IF they have been medically cleared by a vet (we bring civvy trauma surgeons to KAF, why not a couple of vets?). Lets train a corp of soldiers who could be muleskinners....why not? If the farriers etc are in place near KAF...what the heck does it hurt to try?


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Apr 2008)

There probably is a time and place for pack animals. I found the following data on animal loads on p. 134 of The Field Service Pocket Book 1914 reprinted with Amendments 1916:

Pack-animals -         Load (pounds)            
 Mules and ponies         160 lb.
 Pack-horses                 200 lb.
 Camels                        320 to 400 lb.
 Bullocks                       200 lb.
 Men                              50 lb.
 Donkeys                       100 lb.

Don't forget that in some circumstances food and perhaps water for the animals would have to be carried. If anyone is interested in more data, pm me.


----------



## beenthere (3 Apr 2008)

Pack animals. Men 50 lb.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (3 Apr 2008)

beenthere said:
			
		

> Pack animals. Men 50 lb.  ;D



Well, we forget it in the day-to-day, but we are animals   ...

Add :



> Humans, or human beings, are bipedal primates belonging to the mammalian species Homo sapiens (Latin: "wise man" or "knowing man") in the family Hominidae (the great apes)



Mmm, didn't thought we were in the family of "apes", though we were a distinctive branch. Oh, well!


----------



## lone bugler (4 Apr 2008)

that's certainly one way of adapting to the Afghanistan enviroment ;D, a great idea too


----------



## Armymedic (5 Apr 2008)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Canadian Forces Fun Police here.  Have the following questions / concerns been addressed:
> 
> Has the donkey been checked by a vet?
> Does the donkey have its shots?
> ...



I take it you never grew up on a farm, nor had donkey/mules as a work animal...

You know what the easiest answer is? Buy the donkey from the farmer for the missions/time you want it...then give it back to him. 

As for vet care, any enterprising medical pers can take care of a large animal. The drugs used in vet medicine are mostly the same drugs used on humans. US SF medics do it as a small part of thier training. 

There are strict rules about keeping animls as pets for good reasons. Having working animals makes sense.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Apr 2008)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Canadian Forces Fun Police here.  Have the following questions / concerns been addressed:
> 
> Has the donkey been checked by a vet?
> Does the donkey have its shots?
> ...



Problems solved?
Boston Dynamics Big Dog
Big Dog New Video
 ;D

Now if they could do something about that annoying power pack


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Apr 2008)

Maybe we should be looking at buying an unarmoured robotic mule such as the one that was at one point being developed for the FCS program? 

It could hold a section's ruck's water and ammo, and probably be best geared towards the non-LAV infantry. It might be a better choice then supporting a living creature, and at least I wouldn't cry it if got blown up. If the price was low enough (doubtful) maybe it could be used for the reserves as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shamrock (6 Apr 2008)

Stop me if you've heard this one...

New troop leader arrives at the FOB and sees a donkey in a pen.

"What's the donkey for, Warrant?" says the rupert.

"Well, sir..."


The Strats have fielded a few horse qualified soldiers; if memory serves, at least one graduate of SMT was a qualified vet.  It may not be feasible to deploy the troop vet on every roto, he could make an appearance during to odd technical assistance visit to check the rented mule over.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 Apr 2008)

popnfresh - the robots seem to be a heck of a long road round for a short cut.

Donkeys, Mules, Ponies and Bullocks are all immediately available, well proven and can be supported off the local economy.  A Battalion Vet with a few assistants and farriers would be a fair exchange for the Platoon of EMEs you would need to support the robots.

Of course the critters don't have that Cool Factor the robots do.


----------



## TCBF (6 Apr 2008)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> ...Of course the critters don't have that Cool Factor the robots do.



- Nor do they fatten the bottom line of the evil multi-national defense contractors!

 ;D


----------



## TCBF (6 Apr 2008)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> ... Is there a plan in place to deal with the donkey once the ROTO is complete? ...



- BANG!! ....  thud....


----------



## PMed (6 Apr 2008)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Yeah, great to see. Carry things, pull things... transmit various life threatening zoonotic diseases. I wonder why people still insist on ignoring the no pets rule that are in numerous regs.
> 
> I know that someone is going to say it is good for morale...etc. Is losing a friend because of a preventable disease also good for morale...



The only time I have seen a death attributable to donkey it involved a 30-year old Dutch woman named Nina, a whip and a 20 Euro cover charge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I digress......


----------



## rampage800 (6 Apr 2008)

Heres a news flash for those questioning the use of a donkey, it works.

Just about every FOB, SP and PSS has a pet as well and the boys need the morale more then they need to be lectured on "regs".


----------



## FoverF (6 Apr 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - BANG!! ....  thud....



... sizzle sizzle sizzle... munch munch munch ...


----------



## KJK (6 Apr 2008)

My God Man! I had heard that Canadian rations are bad but surely they would be better than mule meat! On the other hand after reading about what some of the US SF troops ate while working with the 'Yards maybe mule wouldn't be so bad after all.  >

  

Kent


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2008)

Mule meat.... Use a tenderizer & season to taste....

Let's face it, They're a mobile commissary


----------



## 043 (8 Apr 2008)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> With all due respect MG34... what public health training do you have.  I speak from experience that the US vets... and more than likely of the other contingents after having spoken with them during roto 4, will not provide services to "non-authorized working animals".  As a PMed, I do not make the recommendations on animal control based on a whim.  Should a disease be transmitted to one of your troops, and say this disease mutates that its transmission is now human-human, say respiratory. Your whole platoon, section, coy... etc could be put out of action.
> 
> I make recommendations so that the health of your troops  is protected so that you can complete your mission. Sick troops are not able to complete the mission.
> 
> Not to *sound like a stick in the mud* but pets put the mission at risk...



Too late.


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

Is this the same mule in MSG from our Rote 0306?? Our Chimo friends took care of her... We would see it every time we would come in for resup.. ??


----------



## bannerman (8 Apr 2008)

How appropriate! Presumably this donkey is named after Sir Sam Hughes, the controversial (and quite mad) Minister of Militia before and during the Great War (until he was finally sacked by Sir Robert Borden)?
 Hughes is best remembered as the "genius" behind the Ross Rifle fiasco .... truly a "donkey leading lions" if ever there was one...


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2008)

No.... Hughes is best remembered for those nifty neat Trench shovel shields 

Same said shovels can now be used to Kickstart the Mule on cold mornings >


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Apr 2008)

It is also claimed that Hughes recommended himself for the Victoria Cross twice during the Boer War. The truth is somewhat different, and he was a brave and audacious commander of scouts in the Karoo campaign. Any chance of getting any award fell to zero when his habit of writing letters to newspapers criticzing his British chain of command came to light; instead he got a premature trip home to resume his duties as Conservative defence critic. (The opportunity to send the defence critic off to the front must have seemed like a gift from heaven to the Grits.)


----------



## FoverF (9 Apr 2008)

They sent...
the opposition...
defence critic...
on a military campaign... ?

And he is later described as a 'brave and audacious commander of scouts'  ???

This is just way too far from my frame of reference, I'm not sure how to deal with this.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Apr 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> There probably is a time and place for pack animals. I found the following data on animal loads on p. 134 of The Field Service Pocket Book 1914 reprinted with Amendments 1916:
> 
> Pack-animals -         Load (pounds)
> Mules and ponies         160 lb.
> ...



I led a platoon from 1PARA on a 'Hearts and Minds' trip through the Jebel Akhdar mountains in northern Oman back in the 80s. We had a 'donkey walloper' section attached from the Jebel Regiment, with four donkeys and about 6 handlers I believe. The donkeys  carried water and some rations for us, and some firewood for the JR troops (their rations were mainly homemade chapattis cooked over a juniper fire and they also ate at local villages). 

It was pretty tough slogging, as described in this article 

"The Jebel Akhdar is an elevated plateau measuring about
twelve miles from north to south and eighteen miles from
east to west.  Its average elevation is 6500 feet and it is
locked behind sheer cliffs of rock and shale, some rising
10,000 feet above the surrounding plain."
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/report/1985/MJB.htm

Although we were glad to have them along, the donkeys  were a constant pain in the Ass (forgive the pun), seemed quite hard to manage, and were very noisy at times. I also seem to remember that the Omanis insisted that the 'beasts of burden' not be loaded with more than 60-70lbs each, while we soldiers carried more than that. 

Regardless, the animals and their handlers were tough as nails and impressed us with their powers of physical endurance and effortless mobility in very rough terrain, at altitiude, and in very hot weather. We certainly wouldn't have been able to stay out for as long as we did without them.


----------



## GDawg (9 Apr 2008)

bannerman said:
			
		

> How appropriate! Presumably this donkey is named after Sir Sam Hughes,



WRONG


----------



## bannerman (9 Apr 2008)

Haha - ok so does that mean that GDawg knows who the beast is named after? 
Why don't you enlighten us?
And if this donkey is not named after Sir Sam Hughes, then it _should_ be!!!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Apr 2008)

Hughes may have been a jacka$$, but he did one thing we should be thankful for: He ensured that the Canadians fought as formations, not pi$$ed away willy nilly by the Brits.


----------



## Drummy (9 Apr 2008)

bannerman said:
			
		

> Haha - ok so does that mean that GDawg knows who the beast is named after?
> Why don't you enlighten us?
> And if this donkey is not named after Sir Sam Hughes, then it _should_ be!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2008)

bannerman said:
			
		

> Haha - ok so does that mean that GDawg knows who the beast is named after?
> Why don't you enlighten us?
> And if this donkey is not named after Sir Sam Hughes, then it _should_ be!!!



If you wish to comment or participate, at least read the thread. It's in the first post.


> McCann and fellow sapper Edward Monk, from St. Albert, Alta., were among those who christened the donkey Hughes - after a fellow soldier back home.



Enough of the hijack. We're not talking about Sir Sam Hughes.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## GDawg (10 Apr 2008)

Yes, I know both Hughes the person, and Hughes the donkey.


----------



## bannerman (10 Apr 2008)

Load and clear. Sorry about that, GDawg.  

Still, it would have been funny if that ass _had_ been named after Sir Sam.

However, is OldSolduer sure about his post? Was it not Sir Arthur Currie and Sir Edward Kemp who ensured that the Canadian formations were put back together, rather than Hughes?


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Apr 2008)

Sam Hughes basically bullied the British hierarchy into letting the Canadians fight as formations rather than being placed in peicemeal into British formations. He was a royal pain in the a$$  to the Brits and was an embrassment to Canada most times.
Read the book "VIMY" by Pierre Berton. Its a great account of that battle.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Apr 2008)

GDawg said:
			
		

> Yes, I know both Hughes the person, and Hughes the donkey.



This question came to mind when I first read the article.  Is there any similarity between Hughes the person and Hughes the donkey?  Is Hughes the donkey honoured by his name or does he have to live down being linked to Hughes the person?


----------



## bannerman (10 Apr 2008)

I can't resist one more post in this irreverent vein. 

It just so happens that _Saturday Night _ magazine in 1914 published a cartoon showing a mock-coat-of-arms for Sir Sam Hughes containing an "A-- proper, rampant" alongside "a Whale blowing," and "On a Mushroom, argent, a Cap and Bells, proper..." as illustrated here (click to enlarge):


----------

